# Куплю Аккордеон Hohner Gola



## abracadam (17 Апр 2011)

Всем Привет,

Ищу Аккордеон Hohner Gola..
год выпуска 1957-1962


----------



## ПВ (17 Апр 2011)

Есть на аукционе ebay. Год выпуска не указан. Цена 6999,99$.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260767884700


----------



## abracadam (17 Апр 2011)

*ПВ*,
Это не Gola.


----------



## ПВ (19 Апр 2011)

Там же еще один поступил в продажу. "Vintage"... 50-х годов. Внешне очень похож на Ваш инструмент. Сильно потрепан, но и цена соответствующая.
http://ebaytoday.ru/catalog/Musical_Instruments/Accordian_and_Concertina/1505933
52784-item.html


----------

